# [gelöst] make: *** Keine Regel, um »menuconfig« zu erstell

## Karsten1973

Ich habe gerade den Hinweis (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-844184-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html) bekommen, den Kernel mal zu modifizieren. Das wollte ich gerade angehen, und nun kommt dies

 *Quote:*   

> make: *** Keine Regel, um »menuconfig« zu erstellen.  Schluss.

 

```
localhost linux # pwd

/usr/src/linux
```

Der beliebte Anfängerfehler - falsches Verzeichnis - ist es also nicht. Andere Programme (bis auf den Kernel) kann ich kompilieren.

Hilfe? Bitte!

----------

## franzf

Hast du denn überhaupt noch ein Makefile in dem Verzeichnis? Kann z.B. passieren, dass du den Kernel (und damit alle Sourcen und Makefiles) deinstalliert hast. Da da aber noch Objectfiles rumliegen, wird das Verzeichnis nicht gelöscht, und dein linux-link ist noch gültig.

Schau mal nach, ob der verlinkte Kernel noch installiert ist.

----------

## Karsten1973

So siehts aus. Danke!

Ich weiß zwar nicht, warum da was deinstalliert wurde, hab aber jetzt gerade den neuen Kernel im Compiler. Da ging es dann auch mit make... also vielen Dank. Ich betrachte das mal als gelöst hier.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

----------

